# PCD - Child's Age



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

For those of you who have completed PCD with your child
What is the minimum age limit of the child so that he/she can ride with you through the 'adventures' of the delivery day events?
I heard that it was 12, but never could get a official confirmation on it.
Thanks


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

DCC said:


> For those of you who have completed PCD with your child
> What is the minimum age limit of the child so that he/she can ride with you through the 'adventures' of the delivery day events?
> I heard that it was 12, but never could get a official confirmation on it.
> Thanks


Personally, I would call PCD and ask them that question, and I think you are limited to 2 people, although I did see on my 2011 PCD one person pick up and brought both of his parents along.

Again, I would call and get the answer from them direct just in case you want to bring both your wife and child.


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

According to a prior post (below):

_I have a PCD scheduled, and the below is a cut and paste from my confirmation email:

The delivery program is designed for you and one guest; additional guests cannot be accommodated, NO EXCEPTIONS.
· Your delivery day will start at 8am and conclude around 3pm.
· Participants must present a valid driver's license (participants 15 to 17 years of age must be accompanied by a legal guardian).
· Child care services are not available. If your guest is a child under the age of 12, you will be required to accompany them in our café and will not be able to participate in the BMW factory tour or any driving activities during the day. 
· No pets are allowed at the BMW Performance Center or the Marriott hotel.
· Dress code is casual and comfortable. Completely enclosed shoes (no high heels, sandals, or clogs) are required.
· European Delivery customers, who have already taken delivery of their vehicle in Europe, will not receive a vehicle overview during re-delivery.

So it looks like, while your 12 and 14 year old kids obviously won't be able to participate, based on the above (which I recommend to call or email the PCD via your CA to confirm) it appears that you will be allowed to participate while the kids hang out. If the kids were under 12, you'd be forced to supervise them and sit out all of the activities. Don't take it from me confirm with your CA and have them email PCD and get a response. _

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=664626

- V


----------

